# حيوانات جديدة خالص



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*حيوانات مهجنة*






[YOUTUBE]8osbD1jtAmI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4VlTm47xnJE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Y9cMKLRdJI0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]c5qdsn8Uj7Y[/YOUTUBE]

يعني البني أدمين مش سابوا حد في حاله حتى الحيوانات لعبوا فيهم حاجة غريبة صحيح...
*اللايقر Liger: نجد على رأس قائمة الحيوانات الهجينه حيوان (اللايقر) أو (liger) والذى نتج عن تزاوج ذكر الأسد مع أنثى النمر:*




​ 
ولقد تم تسميته بهذا الاسم نسبه للفصائل التى نتج عنها:
*Li*on   + Ti*ger* = Liger
 ويصل وزن هذا الحيوان إلى 440 كيلو جرام مما يعني أنه يفوق حجم كل من  الأسد والنمر الهندي. أي أن هذا التهجين أظهر سمة جديدة جعلته يتفوق على  الفصائل المشتركه في تكوينه !!





​ 
وهناك محاولات وأبحاث كثيرة تمت في محاولة للحصول على تفسير لوصول  الهجين لهذا الحجم. وقد يصل طول هذا الحيوان 10 امتار كاملة إذا وقف على  قدميه !! ويرجع تاريخ اكتشاف هذا النوع من الحيوانات لأول مرة عام 1824 في  بريطانيا عند تزاوج أسد وأنثى النمر في إحدى حدائق الحيوان. وكما يقال أن  هذا الحيوان كان يوجد في أفريقيا ويملكه الملوك الأفارقة.
 ولكن *اللايقر *لم يكن النوع الوحيد الذى أنتجه تزاوج فصيلة الأسود  والنمور بل أسفر تزاوج ذكر النمور مع أنثى الأسد (اللبوه) عن نوع جديد  يختلف فى كثير من الصفات مع اللايقر من حيث الحجم والوزن وغيرها من الصفات،  وأطلق  اسم تيجون أو (*Tigon*) على هذا الهجين. وهذه هي صورة التيجون





​
_________________




​ *زبرويد Zebroids:* هو نسل ناتج من تزاوج الحمار الوحشي وأي من الخيول البرية الأخرى، وتكون نتائج التهجين كالاتي:
 Zonkey هو نتيجة للتهجين مع حمار وحمار وحشي.
 Zony هو نتيجة تهجين من المهر والحمار الوحشي.
 Zorse هو نتيجة تهجين حصان وحمار وحشي وتسمى كل هذه ثلاثة zebroids.





​ 
ويفضل Zebroids على الحمار الوحشي للاستخدامات عملية مثل الركوب بسبب شكل  الجسم، على الرغم من أنه مزاجي الطابع ويمكن أن يكون من الصعب التعامل  معها.
_______________________




​ *ولفن Walphin*: وهو هجين ناتج من تزاوج الحوت والدولفين: ولد من تزاوج ذكر من فصيلة الحيتان يسمى الحوت القاتل واسمه (Pseudorca  crassidens) وأنثى دولفين النقار وتسمى (tursiops truncatus)، ويوجد حالياً  من هذا الهجين هجينين فقط  بداخل  Sea Life Park في هاواي ولا يوجد طلقاء  منهم في البرية.





​ 
ويعتبر حجم وشكل ولون الولفن وسيطاً لصفات آباءه، وكان أول مولود من هذا  الهجين هو Kekaimalu، وقد أظهر شيئاً عجيباً وهو أن عدد أنيابه هو متوسط  عدد أنياب آباءه حيث أن عدد أنياب الدولفن المنقار 88 وعدد أنياب الحوت  القاتل 44 فيما كان عدد أنياب الهجين 66!
_________________

ويوجد حيوانات أخرى كثيرة وحشرات.. الخ، قد تم تهجينها واللعب في جيناتها مثل الآتي صورهم:





​




​




​




​



















​ ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ينهار ابيض ينهار ابيض ينهار ابيض

ايه دا كله يا استاذي

دا التهجين دا بيعمل حقا يق اغرب من الخيال


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ينهار ابيض ينهار ابيض ينهار ابيض
> 
> ايه دا كله يا استاذي
> 
> دا التهجين دا بيعمل حقا يق اغرب من الخيال



ههههههههههههه طب انا نقيت بس شوية، ده انت لو دورت في جوجل هاتلاقي أضعاف مضاعفة من كل اللي انا جبته، أنا يادوب جبت ابرة من كومة قش ... والإنسان مش ساب حاجة في حالها حتى النباتات مش عتقها... ربنا يرحم الحيوان من الإنسان ...
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ملعلومات و صور فعلاً رهيبة

بس لو الي فوق خالص دول فيديوهات ممكن الينكات بتاعتهم  علشان اشوفهم

بس الصراحة في صورتين انا شاكك فيهم انهم فوتوشوب

شكراً استاذي


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

للأسف الشديد ولا صورة فيهم فوتوشوب خالص لو دورت في جوجل هاتلاقيهم متصورين لايف، ولنكات الفيديو كالتالي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8osbD1jtAmI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VlTm47xnJE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9cMKLRdJI0&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5qdsn8Uj7Y&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوين اوى اوى اوى


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً استلذي علي الينكات

معلش تعبت حضرتك


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اللى يعيش ياما يشوف واللى يدخل عالم النت والبحث على جوجل يشوف اكتر واكتر  :999:
يا ترى الانسان يعرف يتكيف ويتوافق زى الحيوانات كده ؟*


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هو يظهر في الآخر الإنسان هو اللي هاينقرض ويبقى الحيوان اللي عمال يلعب في جيناته دية
وما خفي كان أعظم بس اللي فاضي يدور بقى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه ده فى حيوانات اول مرة اشوفها اصلا 
ولسة ياما هنشوف ونسمع هههههه 
مش بعيد نلاقى ديناصورات تانى لسة منقرضتش 
ميرسى استاذى على المعلومات دى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ دية كلها لعب بني آدمين بعيد عنك هههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ دية كلها لعب بني آدمين بعيد عنك هههههههههههه
> ​



*هههههههههههههههههه
الطف حاجة فيهم الدولفين بحبه 
*​


----------



## arfaan (8 سبتمبر 2013)

معظم الصور دي فوتوشوب.....لا يمكن حدوث تهجين الا لو الصفات متقاربة جداً جداً

مينفعش فار يتهجن مع فيل مثلاً، ولا نمر مع حصان


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

arfaan قال:


> معظم الصور دي فوتوشوب.....لا يمكن حدوث تهجين الا لو الصفات متقاربة جداً جداً
> 
> مينفعش فار يتهجن مع فيل مثلاً، ولا نمر مع حصان



لا يا جميل مش كلها فوتو شوب ولا حاجة
 مش الحصان مع النمر يعني أو الأسد دية مش صح طبعاً
لكن الباقي صح مش فوتو شوب ولا حاجة
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صوووووور تحففففه وغريبه اووووي
اول مره اسمع واشوف عن الموضوع دا
شكرا ليك استاذي الغالي​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل، كن معافي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يخبر إيه ده.. كأنهم صور مركبه .. حاجه غريبه ...
يعملوا وحوش. بكره يعملوا مرج بين حيوان و إنسان و تلاقى زى الأساطير حصان نصه الفوقانى إنسان !!!!!


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه ده كده قلب على فيلم كرتون وخيال علمي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ده كده قلب على فيلم كرتون وخيال علمي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



هههههههه. كرتون. كرتون. هههه.
أشى خيال يا ناس ههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو عموماً مش بعيد نلاقي بني آدم بزعنفة حوت بعد كده هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الحقيقه دى عجبانى اوووووى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكلها مسخره ههههههه
 ياترى هى شابفانه !!؟؟ ههههه سكر
 تقصد بديل سمكه عروسه الماااايه-- طب دى  موجوده  ههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه دى عجبانى اوووووى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلها مسخره ههههههه
> ياترى هى شابفانه !!؟؟ ههههه سكر
> تقصد بديل سمكه عروسه الماااايه-- طب دى  موجوده  ههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه دية اصلها لامة مع جمل فطلعت ولد خنافس، يعني بقصة منكوشة هههههههههههه
_________________________

وعروس البحر موجودة يعني وآدي صورتها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه دية اصلها لامة مع جمل فطلعت ولد خنافس، يعني بقصة منكوشة هههههههههههه
> 
> _________________________​
> وعروس البحر موجودة يعني وآدي صورتها​


 
 اسمها قصه سبايكى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 نورماندى تو هههههههههههههههههههههه لا دى نزلت اتفشفشت فى النهر -- انطلقى يا نوماندى ههههههههههههههههههههههه فاكره لقتت الفلم ده


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مهي نورماندي 2 هي عروس البحر الحقيقية 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا حيوانات غريبه اووي 
اول مره اشوفهم في حياتي

بس بالنسبة للكائن ده





ده عباره عن رقبه وراس وطلعلهم باروكة ولا ايه: )

تسلم ايديك استاذي 
فعلا موضوع مميز جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

راءع بس هو ده فوتوشوب


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بس شكلهم حلو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا على الموضوع الحلو
بس على فكرة و أعتقد إنهم كلهم بيبقوا عقم 
زى البغل كدة -صح ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه بجد حرام عليهم الحيوانات , يعنى يبقا الواحد منهم مش عارف هو حمار ولا صرصار ولا تبع مين بالظبط :smile01:smile01
فكرونى بمحمد هنيدى , محدش شاف بوقى ؟؟؟:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعاً صورة الحصان مش حقيقية وصورة الفيل الفار برضو مش حقيقية
لكن الباقي حقيقي، وطبعاً معظمهم عقم زي البغل وكلامك صح يا إيرني
هههههههههههه وعند حق يا روز لأن فعلاً كله بقى تايه هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودة يشوف منين دة ...ياااسعادة البيه 
مرضتش أعلق ع ( التانى ) لأحسن المرة دى يحرقوا الأسم والباس وورد بتاعى 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودة يشوف منين دة ...ياااسعادة البيه
> مرضتش أعلق ع ( التانى ) لأحسن المرة دى يحرقوا الأسم والباس وورد بتاعى
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *[/CENTER]




هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك غيران من القُصة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*دى عبيط آخر تلاتين حاجة 
دة حقيقى ؟؟؟والا فوتو شوك ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى عبيط آخر تلاتين حاجة
> دة حقيقى ؟؟؟والا فوتو شوك ؟
> *​



الصورة دية حقيقية لجمل وهو هجين ما بين اللاما والجمل العادي، واللاما متنوع في أشكاله وأنواعه ويوجد منه أنواع شعر فروتها أساساً غزير وأشكاله كلها رائعة، بس لما بقى مع الجمل طلع شعر في رأسه وجسمه عامل زي الجمل العادي، توليفه يعني,, وهذه صور اللاما الحقيقية الغير مهجنة:

​














​


----------

